# Tempestade Tropical  JOSEPHINE (Atlântico 2008 #10)



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 16:13)

No Atlântico próximo de Cabo Verde formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical JOSEPHINE*.
Os antecedentes da JOSEPHINE estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).








A JOSEPHINE apresenta uma estrutura muito organizada com fortes bandas e até um olho, mas como por vezes sucede noutras ocasiões, não se trata para já de um clássico olho de Furacão pois a convecção não é profunda com um forte CDO constituído. O olho é provocado pela circulação e organização muito vigorosa, sobretudo nos níveis médios.

Esta imagem IR ajuda a explicar porque é que não estamos na presença de um olho clássico envolvido por um CDO:









Tem excelentes condições de windshear sobre ela (muito baixo ou inexistente) mas prevê-se que daqui a poucos dias este aumente significativamente por causa de uma ULL prevista pelos modelos. O NHC mantém o sistema como Tempestade Tropical até ao fim do período de previsão (5 dias) quando anteriormente previa um Furacão, mas é possível que tire partido das excelentes condições de hoje e amanhã e possa eventualmente evoluir para Furacão.











*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 16:26)

Faltou o aviso:



> TROPICAL STORM JOSEPHINE ADVISORY NUMBER   2
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL102008
> 1100 AM EDT TUE SEP 02 2008
> *
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2008 às 23:50)

Sistema curioso este. Continua com uma circulação brutal com variações na convecção, durante a tarde cresceu bastante mas sem nunca impressionar e agora diminuiu um pouco. 
Os ventos (estimados) subiram para 85km/h e o NHC no último aviso já espera que se torne Furacão amanhã.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 10:05)

A JOSEPHINE mantém-se mais ou menos como ontem com convecção limitado próxima do centro mas exibindo uma circulação e bandas muitas vigorosas, algumas com razoável convecção no que constitui um sistema bastante curioso.

Como aparentemente durante a noite não evoluiu muito em relação a ontem o NHC já não prevê que chegue a Furacão até ao final do período de previsão (5 dias) devido ao aumento previsto do windshear nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 16:15)

Não houve muita evolução na Josephine, continuamos quase na mesma, um ciclone um pouco melhor organizado com uma circulação pujante que impressiona no satélite visível mas com a convecção a não ser assim tão profunda no satélite IR.











Como o NHC refere, se ela quiser ser furacão terá que ser rapidamente pois nos próximos dias o windshear vai aumentar devido a uma ULL em formação.


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2008 às 10:29)

A JOSEPHINE continua o seu deslocamento para Oeste, neste momento está um pouco mais forte.

Aviso Nº9 emitido para a Tempestade Tropical JOSEPHINE



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 040836
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 15:52)

A Jospehine ontem à noite tinha um aspecto definhado mas durante a noite gerou forte convecção embora muito afectada pelo shear. 
Nesta altura parece estar novamente numa fase pior. O NHC mantém Tempestade Tropical durante os próximos 5 dias na sua previsão.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 20:39)

Uma última imagem diurna da JOSEPHINE, que retrata bem o sempre fascinante duelo de vida ou morte entre o windshear e o ciclone. Neste momento o windshear mantém a convecção afastada do centro, vamos ver se será como na noite passada em que a JOSEPHINE depois consegui gerar imensa convecção novamente.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2008 às 11:23)

A JOSEPHINE continua a sua longa travessia do Atlântico. Por enquanto continua longe de terra, não estão previstas grandes intensificações.






NHC


> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 050846
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 11:49)

Ela luta, mas provavelmente durante o dia o windshear aumenta e removerá de novo a convecção das imediações do centro.


----------



## skywalkerdh (5 Set 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008)*





que rumo acham que esta menina vai tomar ?


----------



## Morganitahx (5 Set 2008 às 15:54)

É impressão minha ao este furacao vai ficar longe das caraibas?? ("Deus queira!")


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 09:36)

A tempestade tropical JOSEPHINE ontem ao final da tarde tinha este terrível aspecto dum mero vórtice despido de convecção:







Esta manhã ainda gerou alguma convecção mas já não como nos dias anteriores em que recuperava bastante.







Pelo que o NHC baixou a JOSEPHINE de categoria para Depressão tropical subsistindo algumas dúvidas de que sobreviva muito mais tempo, mas como às vezes estes LLC (circulação à superficie) são resistentes e depois regeneram com melhores condições, mantêm as previsões de que nos próximos dias ainda seja uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 10:02)

Bem, afinal enquanto escrevia o post anterior, o NHC publicou o aviso das 10 e considerou que a Josephine finou, o sistema já não pode ser considerado um ciclone tropical, é agora uma baixa tropical remanescente e nenhum modelo prevê a regeneração, foi assim emitido o último aviso oficial do sistema.




> JOSEPHINE DISCUSSION NUMBER  17
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL102008
> 500 AM EDT SAT SEP 06 2008
> *
> ...


----------

